# Unimount on 05' 1500 Silverado



## tec_41 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hello, I currently have a 94 GMC Sierra 1500 Reg. cab with a Western Unimount on it. The truck is about to die on me (great timing) so I found a 05 Silverado 1500 extended cab and am considering putting the same plow I have on it. I talked to the local Western dealer and the guy told me I would need a new mount, obviously, a wiring harness, and new headlights for the plow (?). 

Is this all correct? Also, is it fairly involved? I'm comfortable working on cars and wiring, just need to know if there is anything special that I might not be able to do just in my garage.I appreciate any help


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

How big is the plow you're wanting to hang on it? The newer chevy half tons don't hold all that much weight up front.


----------



## tec_41 (Nov 17, 2010)

Just a 7.5" Unimount


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

Yep, I just put one on a 2005 2500hd. It takes a 12 pin headlight and a harness with 6 relays. You could use your 9 pin set if you wire a switch for the headlights.


----------



## tec_41 (Nov 17, 2010)

djagusch;1144497 said:


> Yep, I just put one on a 2005 2500hd. It takes a 12 pin headlight and a harness with 6 relays. You could use your 9 pin set if you wire a switch for the headlights.


Okay, thanks for the info. And as far as attaching the mount to the frame...Drilling required and some bolts?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

An 05 1500 should be able to handle it. The new 07-up 1500's have the new car-like front end. As far as the lights go, my dealer said the same thing. He said the old lights might not work with the newer trucks. I just converted mine to the three plug and put the new lights on it. The mount just bolted up on mine. No drilling. Not sure about the 1500's.


----------



## tec_41 (Nov 17, 2010)

Alright, thanks a lot. Soooo:

This for the harness
http://www.plowpartsdirect.com/west...elay-type-harnesses/wetern-harness-64077.html

Do I need another harness for in the truck to hook up to the control unit?

And these lights, unless I want to wire the old ones to a toggle (which I probably will). But I'm assuming I'll lose turn signals if I do that.
http://www.plowpartsdirect.com/western-parts/unimount/plow-parts/western-12-pin-lights-white.html


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

I have no idea what harness you need. The dealer will know. I wouldn't rig up the lights. Spend the money and get new wiring for everything. You will not regret it.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The right way to do it is to update to the 12 pin harness. You don't HAVE to purchase new plow side lights/harness complete though if you're a little wiring savvy, simply buy the plow side 12 pin harness and wire it to your existing lights if they're in decent condition.

Or to update the plow to the current system forget the old relay systems and update to an Iso system. Not inexpensive by any means either but you won't be spending a considerable cost on an already outdated relay system.

Good luck finding the mount. '03-up Uni had one of the shortest production runs of any mount out there. Likey have to buy an Ultra and then also purchase an Ultra to Uni conversion bracket which adds even more expense. 

Figure a $1000-$1200 minimum to do this full conversion which is often why it's not cost effective to mount an older plow on a late model truck.


----------



## tec_41 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you B&B, very helpful.

I found this mount on craigslist, but it's not the greatest of pictures...I notice it says 01 2500 HD written on some of the pieces :S. Yet the guy says it was on a 05 1500, so I'll have to ask him about that.
http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/pts/2089758587.html


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

tec_41;1144998 said:


> Thank you B&B, very helpful.
> 
> I found this mount on craigslist, but it's not the greatest of pictures...I notice it says 01 2500 HD written on some of the pieces :S. Yet the guy says it was on a 05 1500, so I'll have to ask him about that.
> http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/pts/2089758587.html


The pic is of 2500 ultra mounts. The 1500 frame and the 2500 frame are not the same. He might have put the wrong pic up. I would call him.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Yep definitely a 2500/3500 mount in the pic so be sure to verify before you buy.


----------



## Subseven (Jul 26, 2009)

djagusch;1144497 said:


> Yep, I just put one on a 2005 2500hd. It takes a 12 pin headlight and a harness with 6 relays. You could use your 9 pin set if you wire a switch for the headlights.


Work the same way with an 07 1500 new style?


----------



## tec_41 (Nov 17, 2010)

Well I talked to my dad since we're splitting the truck. I think he'd rather put the money into a new Pro plow and we're going to sell my old truck with the Unimount on it. I just can't waste any more time trying to find the mount and make this work...Thanks again for the help and info, it helped us come to a decision!


----------



## pinosam (Dec 11, 2010)

help please i want to connect my wester plow lights to a switch. what ga. wire do i need and what size fuse to use.

thank you in advance.


----------

